# mobiles Interne via UMTS -> Fehler 734



## klauschwein (12. Februar 2011)

hi community!

ich versuche nun schon seit geraumer zeit eine verbindung zum internet über mein handy herzustellen. es geht de facto um folgende konstellation:

-verbindung nokia N79 via bluetooth zum notebook
-OS: win7 professional x64

der zugang mit dem handy ist problemlos möglich. die bluetooth-verbindung funktioniert auch tadellos, solange es nur um den datentransfer geht.
beim einwählen erhalte ich folgende fehlermeldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die rufnummern bzw. kennwortabfrage ist aktiviert. "windows-anmeldedomäne" einbeziehen ist deaktiviert. unverschlüsselte kennwörter (PAP) sind zulässig. TCP/IP version 4 & 6 habe ich aktiviert... mehr habe ich durch meine google-recherchen nicht herausgefunden 

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!


----------



## Crymes (13. Februar 2011)

Kannst du mir erklären, wie man ohne Ovi-Suite via Handy ins Internet kommt?
Ich bin bisher immer nur mit reingekommen.
Wenn das bei dir nicht geht, probiere es auch mal mit Ovi.


----------



## klauschwein (13. Februar 2011)

ich verbinde mein N79 über den assistenten für bluetooth-geräte von windows 7.

Geräte & Drucker -> Bluetooth-Geräte -> Nokia N79

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/6qnt-16.jpg


----------



## domi-germany (14. Februar 2011)

mal ne frage,
wenn ich mich mit W7 und meinem HTC HD2 über bluetooth verbinde sieht das ganze so aus:
W7 Bluetooth geräte-->HtcHd2 klick ich rechts dann kommt verbindung herstellen über dann--> Zugriffspunkt.
klick fertig 
willkommen im WWW 
unterstützt das N79 über haupt Bluetooth,Usb tethering ?


----------



## klauschwein (15. Februar 2011)

domi-germany schrieb:


> mal ne frage,
> wenn ich mich mit W7 und meinem HTC HD2 über bluetooth verbinde sieht das ganze so aus:
> W7 Bluetooth geräte-->HtcHd2 klick ich rechts dann kommt verbindung herstellen über dann--> Zugriffspunkt.
> klick fertig
> ...



ja das N79 unterstützt beides... aber über usb habe ich es (noch) nicht probiert... will ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht -.-'


----------



## klauschwein (15. Februar 2011)

so, mal ein kleines update:

ich habs mal mit ovi probiert. das funktioniert ebenfalls nicht. alle tips, hinweise, tutorials... in diversen foren bzw. auf der nokia-website sind allesamt nicht hilfreich.
es scheitert bei der installation der bluetooth-modem treiber, die "angeblich" in ovi embedded sind.
im gerätemanager ist "standardmäßige modem-über-bluetooth-verbindung" korrekt installiert und aktualisiert. allerdings scheint mir das kein feature von nokia zu sein, sondern eher von win7... eventuell unterstützt das ganze wieder irgend ein protokoll nicht. 

extrem uncool!!


----------



## klauschwein (15. Februar 2011)

SOLVED:

nachdem ich nochmal alle treiber auf aktualität geprüft habe (in der tat sind alle auf dem neuesten stand... system steht ja auch erst seit ca. 3 wochen),
habe ich ovi wieder vom rechner verbannt.
siehe da: es funktioniert über den win7 assistenten. komischerweise wurden die bluetooth-modem-treiber von nokia nicht installiert und es läuft über den universaltreiber von microsoft.

meine vermutung ist, dass die bt-unterstützung von MS inkompatibel zu ovi ist, da es lt. google etliche probleme mit der verwendung von nokia handys als bt-modems unter win7 gibt.


----------

